# Fuel tank



## Molev (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi, looking to clean out my fuel tank had heard it maximises performance and prevents picking up sludge at bottom of tank, anyone know anything about this. We have hymer 660s year 1992.
Thanks mo


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

may be easier to put an inline filter in , get a seethrough one and change it when it gets muck in it...... thats what I do with my old VW's


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Assuming of course it is diesel, there is a fuel filter already in place for nasty bits and water in the fuel.I doubt if the tank needs to be cleaned out, unless of course there is a reason that you have not mentiond.

cabby


----------



## Molev (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh ok, no nothing that I know of, just thought we had read somewhere that it would improve performance as these vans are known as being snails! As you can tell we are not mechanically minded at all !


----------



## Molev (Dec 12, 2012)

Actually just thinking when we bought the van we were advised not to let it go under a 1/4 empty because of sludge that might be in tank - van is 20 year old


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I never used to let ours go below half full, even when new.It is an oldfashioned notion, but fuel in the last 25 years has got cleaner and cleaner.however if you are worried then just keep an eye on the filter and change it as frequently as the oil filter.It will not increase your mpg.which engine are we talking about.

cabby


----------



## Molev (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi caby
It is a hymer 660s mercedes Diesel engine 2.9 litre thanks for your info we will make sure we change filter as you suggest.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

It makes no difference at all how full or empty the tank is as the pick-up pipe is fixed in place at the bottom of the tank - it doesn't float around or anything. The pick-up pipe usually has a gauze filter over it in any case.
The only difference might be if leaves or other such material have got into the tank and clogged up the gauze.

The "picking up muck from the bottom of the tank" is 99% myth as the fuel is ALWAYS sucked up from the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Stanner said:


> It makes no difference at all how full or empty the tank is as the pick-up pipe is fixed in place at the bottom of the tank - it doesn't float around or anything. The pick-up pipe usually has a gauze filter over it in any case.
> The only difference might be if leaves or other such material have got into the tank and clogged up the gauze.
> 
> The "picking up muck from the bottom of the tank" is 99% myth as the fuel is ALWAYS sucked up from the bottom of the tank.


Spot on.

If worried add an additional inline filter.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Diesel*

I find there are a lot of crappy bits floating around in diesel.

Anything you can do to filter it can only be good.

Like the idea of an in-line pre-filter.

TM


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

you can buy them a quid each , cut the flexy bit of the pipe then a couple of jubilee clips , with the 50 year old tank mine has there was years of powdery build up , each time I change it ( once a month ) there is less and less , another 10 years should do it  never had a new motor so I dont know if it would effect the warranty


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Change the tank for a new one as it's getting on a bit it might be too rusty to mess about with anyway, you might even be able to get a plastic one, so the only issue would be dirt in the fuel and not rust, also less chance of condensation in the fuel tank.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Diesel*



teemyob said:


> I find there are a lot of crappy bits floating around in diesel.
> 
> Anything you can do to filter it can only be good.
> 
> ...


You need to change where you buy your diesel then. :wink:


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

I would have thought that the action of the fuel slopping around in the tank would have mixed any sediment or sludge anyway?

curlyboy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you keep a check on your fuel filter you will see if any and how much gunk etc is in the fuel, then you may decide to take further action, but see what you find over the next 6 months or so.why spend money if not necessary.

cabby


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

Wouldn't cleaning out any tank mean removing it, tipping it upside down and sluicing it?

I have a big filler that I could put my hand in, but the baffles would prevent me from cleaning it out without tank removal I would think?

Racor are a well known brand of filters, maybe you could find one in a scrappy as theres not much to go wrong that a new element wouldn't fix?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Who told you that cleaning the tank would "maximise performance"?

There is no way that I can see that cleaning a fuel tank could improve performance. Contamination of fuel in the tank could only stop the engine or it make splutter, big time.

Regular draining of water from the bottom of the filter housing and changing the filter at the recommended intervals is all the protection that you need.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Diesel*



Stanner said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > I find there are a lot of crappy bits floating around in diesel.
> ...


I had 20 litres each from Shell, Morrison's Tesco and Sainsbury's. All were brand new clean (sterile) containers. All contained bits of sh1t with morrison's beoing the worst.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

you've had all the good answers so you may want to disregard mine -

turn the MH on its side and drain the cr*p out through the filler :roll: :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Diesel*



teemyob said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > teemyob said:
> ...


Interesting................
Pumps should be equipped with filters to prevent that, not least to protect the pumps themselves.

If I get a chance I'll take a few samples locally and see what crap is in them.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I have a lot of experience with old cars and the main thing that's likely to go wrong with a tank is rust forming inside. Eventually the rust flakes start to break off and can clog the outlet - but this is fairly unusual. 

I would only consider removing the tank if a filter keeps getting clogged up, but if it's rust causing problems then you would ideally need to replace the tank as rust would be almost impossible to get rid of. 

You can get stuff to coat your tank to supposedly seal leaks and coat the rust, but I've no idea how effective these solutions might be, but the tank has to be removed to apply it anyway.

Cleaning the tank will make no difference to performance.


----------



## Molev (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies, very helpfull.

I can't remember where I got the info from, I think I did a google search along the lines of 'is it worth considering fitting turbo to my engine'?

Probably after a couple of glasses of wine and I got the wrong end of this stick!!!!


----------



## daithomas123 (Dec 25, 2007)

[Hi Molev 
We have a Hymer 700 on a merc, with the same sort of tank as you. I some times lower my tank and take out lift stem. On bottom of lift stem there is a flat gaze fitter which can get clod up with sludge,causing lose of fuel. So by lowering the tank and lifting the lift stem out,allowing me to get at the gaze. I use washing up liquid to clean it then replace it back in tank, then replace tank.
My name is Dave and mobile number is 07799435209

font=Times New Roman] [/font]


----------



## Molev (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks very much Dave for your advice and number much appreciated


----------

